# Jules Massenet - Meditation from Thais for Violin and Piano



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

This piece is fine.

Composer: Jules Massenet.

The Méditation is an instrumental entr'acte performed between the scenes of Act II in the opera Thaïs.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It is a gorgeous piece - Massenet at his best.


----------

